
Greece arrests Russian suspected of running $4B Bitcoin laundering ring - r721
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-greece-russia-arrest-idUSKBN1AB1OP
======
djmobley
Related?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14843373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14843373)

~~~
r721
There are rumours he's a BTC-e[1] admin (the exchange is offline more than 24
hours for now).

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTC-e](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTC-e)

